# Closing Threads



## Goatfork (Sep 26, 2010)

I know there's no real place to ask this other than here. . . but how the hell do I close or delete threads that I started?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

You PM one of us Mods and ask us to close it for you.


----------



## Randy (Sep 26, 2010)

You can also click the "!" icon on the left side of your post and report it as well.


----------

